# Is cheese made with homogenized milk?



## diapers4fun (Oct 6, 2005)

Is regular cheese that you get in the store made with milk that is homogenized? In other words, do they homogenize the milk before they make cheese with it?


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

isnt homogonozed milk just full fat cheese???


----------



## diapers4fun (Oct 6, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, I suppose it depends on who is making the cheese. I don't know if commercial cheese it is homogenized (meaning all shook up so that the fat particles stay in the milk and don't float to the top), but I do know that it is pateurized (meaning brought to a temperature high enough to kill any bacteria living in it).

When I make cheese, I use homogenized, pasteurized store bought milk.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I just did some research and I'm inclined to think that commercial cheese manufacture is done with homogenized milk.

There is a lot written on how you need to standardize your milk fat because cows produce differing amounts of milk fat depending on the time of year. But when you make cheese, you need to make the same cheese all year so you have to standardize the milk fat. You do this by using various ratios of whole milk and skim milk. I think it would not be so easy to measure the amount of milkfat you have in your milk were it not homogenzied.

http://www.dairyscience.info/pearson.htm


----------

